# Hi!



## Kacey (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, everyone! I've been looking around while I waited for the administrators to activate my account - looks like this could be fun!

Karen


----------



## mantis (Jan 3, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Hi, everyone! I've been looking around while I waited for the administrators to activate my account - looks like this could be fun!
> 
> Karen


Karen
thanks for joining MT
enjoy posting here.
actually yeah, this place is fun and sometimes quite addictive (especially when im at work for some reason!) 
looking forward to reading your posts!


----------



## Lisa (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome Karen!  

This place is awesome and very addicting!  I look forward to your posts! :wavey:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Karen!   :wavey: Great to have you aboard.  We are always looking for a few good ladies to help keep, without naming names, :lol:  the testoseronamaniacs in check! :uhyeah:   

MJ


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 3, 2006)

Karen!  Glad to have you with us!!!  Welcome and enjoy your time here on MartialTalk.  :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## MJS (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome!! Always good to have another woman aboard.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Pacificshore (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome Karen


----------



## Cujo (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome Karen. Great people, great conversations.

Pax 
Cujo


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 4, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the boards happy posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT, enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 4, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Hi, everyone! I've been looking around while I waited for the administrators to activate my account - looks like this could be fun!
> 
> Karen


 
It will be fun! There are a lot of good posters here on Martial Talk and a lot of good information as well.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome Karen 

Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome Karen and Happy Posting
Terry


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## Gemini (Jan 4, 2006)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> the testoseronamaniacs


 
HEY! testoseronamaniacs need love too! :lookie: Especially in the TKD section! :wink2: 

Welcome to MT, Karen!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Karen!


----------



## Drac (Jan 5, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> looks like this could be fun!


 
You are correct..Greetings and welcome to MT..


----------

